# Keystone Comes Thru



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I am so pleased, finally, with my new 32BHDS. When we did our PDI, I noticed that the pull out bed in the bunk house, when open, just about scraped the back wall. Also the mattress wouldn't lay flat. We discussed it with our salesman and he said he would look into it. He told me that Outback only makes one mattress size and that I would basically just have to live with it. I was livid that we couldn't use the pull out couch on a brand new camper, that we had just paid lots of hard earned $ for.

Being the PINTA that I am, I asked to speak to the Keystone rep for the Northeast. He did not contact me but a representative from Keystone service did. We went back and forth with pictures and phone calls trying to figure out why the mattress wouldn't lay flat. He told me I was the first person to ever have this problem that he had heard of, I couldn't imagine that.

Well, after 3 months of conversations and problem solving, Keystone decided that I should have a new, smaller couch...like the ones they put in the higher end models. I agreed and yesterday, a local dealer, Crowley RV in CT swapped out my "too big" couch for a smaller one (looks like a love seat) and I am thrilled. The couch folds out and has an air mattress inside. We all tried it out and it is very comfortable for sleeping! And, it doesn't hit the back wall and you can get around it without stepping on the mattress. The funniest thing is, the technician that swapped out the couch said that this has happened quite often and that now Keystone is putting the smaller couches in all models...

I have to admit that it isn't the most comfortable for sitting on, but it's in the bunkhouse and the kids don't mind, so everyone is happy!

Thanks Keystone and Crowley!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd love to see a picture of this if possible.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you got it worked out with Keystone








I'd like to see photos too!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'll work on the pics, not too good at it, maybe DH will help me.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

If Tim has trouble, I'll be more than happy to provide an artist rendition for you...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy...here we go!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Where did I miss that you have a new TT. Congrats Tim and Clare.. Lotsa luck









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Where did I miss that you have a new TT. Congrats Tim and Clare.. Lotsa luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well - geeeeeeeee - John...........if yo had come to the NE Spring Rally you, too, could have seen it!









Congrats, Clare (and Time) - - - nothing like having a new toy and NOT having it be perfect







but NOW it is


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Where did I miss that you have a new TT. Congrats Tim and Clare.. Lotsa luck
```
You didn't notice my signature picuture? I've been waiting for someone to comment.

and, yeah, what Judi said...

ok, if you go to this website you ca view the pictures (I hope)...still getting used to my new my new mac...

let me know if it works.
couch pictures

oh, and Kevin, thanks so much for the offer...but I'm sure Colton is taking a well deserved break after all the hard work he did during May


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

When you go to this site, do you see one photo, or a group of 9?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

3athlete said:


> When you go to this site, do you see one photo, or a group of 9?


I hade 9 photos. James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I get one photo, if I move my arrow across it, it changes to the different pics, if I click on it all nine come up.

congrats on the new trailer!!

Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear that Keystone came through for you. I have an air mattress HAB in my new 5er as well but the arms are different than yours. I don't have removable pillows for arms, mine seem to be chiseled out of stone instead, just like the seat "cushions".







Just curious...does yours have a storage drawer underneath? Mine doesn't. I was thinking of modding it because it is completely open underneath but I don't really need anymore storage anyway so I probably won't bother.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It looks like a perfect fit!

I find that it can really pay to be a PINTA when the need is warranted and my dh will vouch that I'm one of the best around








He's still amazed that I got our rear steps replaced under warranty when we were the ones who bent them beyond repair...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> It looks like a perfect fit!
> 
> I find that it can really pay to be a PINTA when the need is warranted and my dh will vouch that I'm one of the best around
> 
> ...


Shhhhh, Keystone, don t read this


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Link doesn't work for me - takes me to www.apple.com/mobileme in both IE and Firefox.

-CC


----------

